# Rifle for deer hunting



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

I need advice. I need to get a rifle to hunt whitetail in NY state. the only thing I currently have is a 22mag, bolt action, and I love it. nice and accurate, not too load and not much kick. But you can't hunt deer with it. I'm looking for an affordable, comparable deer hunting gun. Any suggestions?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Entry level Savage bolt action rifles are great for the money. As far as calibre, you will get as many suggestions as responses. It somewhat depends on what type of hunting you will be doing, distances, cover, in bush, out in open fields, etc. Also, if you ever have a chance do hunt bear, moose, elk, etc. you will need a more "all round calibre".

So some will say .243, some will say .300 magnum, some will say .30-30, some will say .270, depending on your needs. There are just so many calibres out there. We need more info?


----------



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

ok, more info... hunting deer in woods from a treestand. I seem to doubt I will be hunting bear moose or elk anytime soon. (don't have too many elk or moose in NY) but a coyote or two might be a likely target. I just started shooting recently and find the noise gets to me a lot. I'm not sure of distance, but certainly not te couple hundred yards and husband and neighbors like to talk about. As I said, I'm in the woods, there is only so far you can see.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

The caliber is just going to be personal preferance, anything that will be good for deer is going to be much louder than your 22 mag. I think some parts of NY are shotgun only.

Are you you planning to hunt anything else? A shotgun might be a good option if you want to hunt other animals and have a limited budget, With a rifled slug barrel I have killed deer out to 150 yards. You can then use a smooth barrel to hunt biirds and small game. Keep it stored in the house with the smooth barrel and some 00 buckshot and you have a very good home defense tool, all with just one gun and two barrels


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

My preference would be either a 223 or 243 handy rifle. I downsized from a 30-06 to a 223 and still put meat on the table. In fact, I put more meat on the table as theirs not much meat damage when you shoot one. The price of the shells are about $6 cheaper per box, but they still have a loud report. But you don't notice when your all excited and shooting at a deer. 

Good luck whatever you choose!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

definately look into what your state allows you to hunt with. If rifle is allowed, and you are also going to coyote hunt, then i'd opt for a .223. We had one before our house burned down. it packed a heck of a punch! of course... now its legal here for deer hunting...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

My answer is on the other post...


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm also hunting deer for the first time this year, and I just got a Savage Axis .308. Was ~$330 with a scope. Sighted it in and the kick wasn't too bad, and it was balls on after less than 10 shots.

As far as the caliber - you'll get lots of opinions. I did lots of research and somewhat arbitrarily settled on a .308 (I wanted a short action caliber). From what most everyone says, anything from a .243 on up will bring down a deer with ease - with a good shot. So if like me you're not used to shooting, get something with not too bad of a kickback so you won't flinch when you shoot it.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Sense your husband is talking 200 yard shots a shotgun is not required. Many states do not let people use a rifle under 243 for deer. Check with state regulation before you purchase. You also stated that coyotes maybe an additional target and noise bothers you, I would go for a 243. Have you shot your husbands rifle? Or the rifles of his friends? If you can shoot the same cal. as they do there is no chance of ammo mix up. The Savasge Axis is a good rifle and so is the Ruger American. Handle both and see which one feels the best to you, who cares what anyone else says if it does not feel right to you you will never enjoy shooting the rifle. As for the noise you can ware both ear plugs and ear muffs to keep the noise from bothering you. Good luck and happy hunting.
Steve


----------



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Our county now allows rifle, although some others are shotgun only. But I (okay husband) already has a 20 ga I can use. The only rifle we have is the 22mag. which I love, but is not legal. NYS is anything centerfire, so a 243 is definately an option. And flinching is partly why I was asking about kick and noise. I find i jump when i shoot some of the shotguns.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Practice, practice and practice.......


----------



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

always the key to anything!


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

A .243 sounds like a good choice. I know you mentioned 30-30 in another thread, but for coyotes and deer, the .243 would be my choice.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have always liked the 260 but ammo has gotten to expencive. My choice would be a 7MM 08. both after the 243.

 Al


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I shoot a .243 or my 30-30 leaver action.


----------

